# fishing a pond in cottage hill



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

I took my boys and my nephew to a pond at my buddys house today and did alright. My oldest caught a 17 in bass and a good bream and my nephew got 2 bream. My youngest got shutout and i got a 19 in bass. We were fishing a pond on my buddys property with wigglers. Got out there about 1:30 and left at 3:00. Had a ball i love fishing with kids. We also had another buddys girl with us first time shes fished and she got a bream. It was awesome.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice mess, good dinner too!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice! Good times!!


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

thanks yall. all he wants now is fishing stuff for Christmas after years of only wanting video games. now if i can get him to stop wearing those dang florida gators shirts hell be ok.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Good job! I love to see when a kid catches a fish especially the first one ever it seems like they just conquered the world.


----------

